# على ماذا اشكرك يا ربي يسوع الحبيب - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (23 يناير 2017)

على ماذا اشكرك يا ربي يسوع الحبيب على حبك اللامتناهي اللامحدود المتفاني لي وانا عبدك الخاطئ الترابي الذي لا استحق نعمتك الفائقة الفائضة التي تغمرني وبرك الذي كساني ودمك الزكي الطاهر الذي نجاني من عبوديتي ومن هلاكي الابدي وصليبك الذي تحملته رغم جراحاتك والامك لاجلي ولاجل خلاصي من انا يا رب حتى تتذكرني وتتفقدني وتتجسد بشكل انساني البشري وانت الله الخالق للمسكونة كلها تترك مجدك وعرشك السماوي حتى تجرب عيشتي انت اله صالح ورحيم وحنون وحلو المذاق ومحب للغاية بأي كلمات بشرية اشكرك فلقد عجزت الكلمات البشرية عن وصف دقيق ومدى شكري وامتناني لك


----------

